# Sprint SM-T217S Tablet SIM Unlock Issues



## HotRodV6 (Jan 15, 2021)

Ok, I’ve had this tablet since 2013, used on Sprints service for a few years with no issues. Then cancelled service and moved and really didn’t use it for anything till recently.

I have been trying to get it sim unlocked for a few months now, tried all the hacks online. Used idoneapps.com unlock app most recently and got the license and ram the app and while it did get rid of the Sprint branding and said sim unlock successful, I still keep getting invalid sim card error and when I open the app again it says sim locked.

I have the MSL code and a PUK code i got from Sprint, and from my understanding when you insert and unsupported sim a box should open asking for an unlock code or something and mine doesn’t.

my tablet is fully rooted, and on the newest Samsung 4.4.2 firmware. I have installed lineage OS 14.1 (Android 7.0) on it and tried to unlock that way and still get the same problem. I have updated and reset network settings, I have tried to input APN settings but they don’t get saved.

Just looking for some advice on getting this unlocked to use a T-Mobile SIM. I’ve read a lot of post of similar stories but not many replies that said they fixed it and how they fixed it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This is a very specialized subject and it's beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/root or jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

HotRodV6 said:


> Just looking for some advice on getting this unlocked to use a T-Mobile SIM.


Talk to T-Mobile.


----------



## HotRodV6 (Jan 15, 2021)

TerryNet said:


> Talk to T-Mobile.


I have, they say talk to sprint and sprint says I may need to talk to t-mobile after they gave me the unlock codes.

if I still had my original sprint SIM card they could send a signal to unlock but since I don't they can't, and just can't figure out how to get to the right menu to enter the codes.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, but even if I had any other ideas we couldn't help, as Karen already posted.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

SM-T217S is a Galaxy Tab 3 tablet that uses Sprint's service.
https://www.phonemore.com/specs/samsung/galaxy-tab-3-7-0/4g-sm-t217s/

Truthfully, a phablet (phone and tablet combo) that old should be off line and used to watch videos or read books that you've loaded on a micro sd card.


----------

